# Epson Sublimation Printers



## silverpony (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm looking at buying a sublimation printer but can't decide between the Epson C88 or the Epson WF-2750 (inserted links below). Does anyone know what the difference is between them or is one better than the other? Also, both printers say it comes with CISS so does that mean its a separate ink system just for sublimation so you can do both inkjet prints and sublimation? Thanks in advance!

https://www.amazon.ca/Sublimation-W...ye+sublimation+printers&qid=1547938153&sr=8-6

https://www.amazon.ca/Sublimation-E...ye+sublimation+printers&qid=1547938280&sr=8-7


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

since you are posting amazon.ca items,
i will assume you are in canada

firstly, you can save $100 and get the c88 bundle from here

secondly,
i would get this printer from staples for $49.99, 
get the refillable carts elsewhere and the ink from the above place
even the epson wf2750 is only $99.99 at staples

the refillable carts are ~$35 cad from here and the ink is ~$70 from the above place
for a grand total of ~$205 cad
for the c88 from staples it is $122, carts ~$25, ink $70 = ~$217

i would stay away from the cis, and get the refillable carts
if you want to stick with epson i would get the c88


----------



## silverpony (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for your help! That's a lot cheaper than going through amazon.ca. If there are any other printers out there that you feel are better the Epson, I would love to know


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you need piezo printheads,
and that is only epson and brother

epson is far more popular, but brother does work just as well
(usually you can't get icc's though, but the epson icc's will get you there/pretty close)

you can also get ricoh's for sub, but they are far more expensive
depends on your budget

i think the c88 gets better customer satisfaction reviews than the workforces


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You don't need to print wider than letter size paper? Usually people want the 13" capable printers.


----------



## silverpony (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm most likely just going to be printing images no bigger than 10" so a standard letter size paper printer is fine.


----------

